# Pine Acres Campground, Raymond, Nh



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Too close to home for us but a good CG to put a vacationer between the bigger draws of southern NH. PARVR is about 20 miles from the NH Seacoast and about 20 Miles from Manchester NH. In either direction there is plenty to do. The CG is easy to manuever through, sites are in good shape and level. The CG offers a water slide and a well used mini-golf course. the Mini-golf and Slide is not exclusive to just Campers. People from the community do buy tickets to use the slide and it can get pretty busy. Did not make it to the water at the CG. In October Pine acres becomes haunted and has quite a draw from the local area to go through the haunted castle. Easy on and Easy off Rt 101. A nice place to stay.

Pine Acres

Eric


----------

